# Magnaflow exhaust



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

sorry for the spelling.


----------



## Oh5V (Jan 4, 2011)

I fully endorse Magnaflow products, i put them on all my cars. i have a magnaflow catback system i took off my 08 SKY redline when i traded it in for my other car. I am going to adapt it to fit my cruze, i really loved how it sounded on the 2.0 motor, hopefully itll be similar on the 1.4


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

I hope to get more people to email them so they will hurry up and build it.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't like loader than stock exhausts on 4 cylinders... they sound like crap to me.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I wouldn't mind having them specially if they are duals. But i'd like to hear a sound clip first.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah im thinking of doing my own exhaust because im tired of waiting. but i would really love to hear a magnaflow exhaust on my car.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...with the Cruze being a 'global' car, a *Borla™* system might be available sooner due to their world-wide marketing.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

yes I have sent magnaflow, borla and flowmaster emails concering the cruze. 
only magnaflow has released a prt number with any info.


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

robertbick said:


> I don't like loader than stock exhausts on 4 cylinders... they sound like crap to me.



you probably never heard a nice one, most hondas are just ricer ebay cherry bomb crap. they dont have money to buy anything nice. i quality catback sound very nice


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

robertbick said:


> I don't like loader than stock exhausts on 4 cylinders... they sound like crap to me.


you havent heard a Cruze with a cutout exhaust then yet 
it sounds like sex on wheels

which is EXTREMELY non typical for 4cylinders


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> you havent heard a Cruze with a cutout exhaust then yet
> it sounds like sex on wheels
> 
> which is EXTREMELY non typical for 4cylinders



im guessing the cruze will sound very similar to either vw 1.8t motor or minis new turbo 1.6 motor. higher pitched but the turbo will be barking in the exhaust


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

shawn where did they put the cutout?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

LARRY01Z28 said:


> shawn where did they put the cutout?


before the cat i think. ZZP did it - the video you saw has the cutout


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

oh man that thing sounds good to. i have two magnaflow mufflers. 2.5 round style. 
i wonder if i put those on there is they would sound good. i just hate to fab all of that up and then it sound bad. you know what i mean.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

Ive got two of these mufflers, except mine are the polished versions. 

Magnaflow SS Round Muffler 2.5" 10416 Center-Center - eBay (item 300439480691 end time Jan-16-11 17:51:11 PST)

what if i came off the I pipe and cut out the big round muffler and then put in one of these there, and then put another one in the rear of the car with a nice tip. 

i just wonder what it would sound like.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

all i would need to do is cut this big round muffler out and put a stright pipe in or put one of the magnaflow mufflers in its place. what do you guys think?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...excellent picture of the *Z-link* assembly!

...as for the 'big round muffler', it depends upon whether it's _internally baffled_ or not; if it's an _empty_ can, then a straight pipe wouldn't net much change.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

70A, you are funny man. 

yeah i never thought about it being hollow inside.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...if it's an _empty_ can, then a straight pipe wouldn't net much change.


...don't ask *how* I know about this difference (ha,ha)!


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

you must have done this before


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

is the 1.4T a single plane or dual plane crank?


----------



## 4L4N (Jan 12, 2011)

Everyone on here saying that a turbocharged engine will sound like a rice burning civic, clearly knows nothign about turbocharged engines.

The turbo charger in effect, recycles the sound for the better. It gives it a nice smooth low frequence purrr.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

As soon as i can afford it i will know for sure what it sounds like with a good muffler on there.


----------



## Cruzzer (Dec 13, 2010)

LARRY01Z28 said:


> all i would need to do is cut this big round muffler out and put a stright pipe in or put one of the magnaflow mufflers in its place. what do you guys think?


A straight pipe would be my choice, having a perf muffler under your seats would probably resonate in the cab and would get old fast


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

i wonder if they'll make a turbo-back as well...


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

ZZP Performance is making a o2 housing and a downpipe. i cant wait for them to go on sale.


----------



## Namtab (Jan 16, 2011)

*Let me know!!*

Hey larry let me know when that becomes available, I would love to look into that upgrade more I am really new when it comes to upgrading cars let alone a brand new cruze.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

..."welcome aboard," *Batman*, going _backwards_ (he,he)


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

I will post as much new info as i can ok


----------



## fincsher (Jan 24, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> which is EXTREMELY non typical for 4cylinders


What do you mean by this shawn? Can you please elaborate?


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

4L4N said:


> The turbo charger in effect, recycles the sound for the better. It gives it a nice smooth low frequence purrr.


That has been my experience.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

fincsher said:


> What do you mean by this shawn? Can you please elaborate?


I think I was referring to the fact that 4cyl dont normally sound very good, usually very ricey, especially smaller ones like our 1.4

Luckily the turbo gives it a nice deep purrrr


----------

